# Dry Ice Hop Resin Extraction



## hoppy2B (22/7/14)

I'm considering doing some dry ice hop resin extraction to reduce the size of my hops to make it easier to store them in the freezer. 

A potential benefit could be that it will be possible to drop a quarter teaspoon of hop resin into bottles before filling and capping. What do you think of that idea?

Has anyone had a go at extracting hop resin with dry ice? Are there any tips that I might find useful? What size mesh should I use to strain the resin out of the leaf matter?

I'm in Adelaide and the only place that seems to have dry ice is in the phone book at Port Adelaide. Does anyone know of any other location?

Cheers, Thanks in advance for any comments.


----------



## IsonAd (30/7/14)

No idea about dry ice extraction but have heard of vodka extraction. 

http://www.stempski.com/hop_vodka.php

Haven't done it myself.


----------



## Wilko76 (30/7/14)

Hey Mate,
Sounds like a good idea to save space. Keep us posted if you give it a crack.
You can pick up dry ice from BOC.
About $10 for a kilo of pellets or a block.


----------



## Judanero (30/7/14)

I think in theory it's a good idea, give it a go and report back!

I've heard that this method for resin extraction does work rather well with hops "cousin", so I can't see why it wouldn't work.

Hop hash?


----------



## ekul (7/8/14)

are you talking about super critical co2 extraction? If so i would be very interested to hear about how you plan to do this at home.


----------



## beercus (7/8/14)

ekul said:


> are you talking about super critical co2 extraction? If so i would be very interested to hear about how you plan to do this at home.


Subscribed.....

We just got one of the BOC snowpacs... Makes dry ice straight off the co2 bottle... I'm sure you could make one, basically an insulated tube....

http://www.boc.com.au/shop/en/au-boc-industrial-store/snowpack-co2-dry-ice-making-portable-equipment


----------



## indica86 (7/8/14)

Isopropyl alcohol will do it too.
Someone I knew back in my youff might have done that with something similar to hops.


----------



## wereprawn (7/8/14)

Hexane fragment is reputed to work particularly well. Would have to check if it left any nasties behind though.


----------

